# Imperial Chinese - Thornton - Feb 2011



## nij4829 (Feb 9, 2011)

This place has been on my list for a short time, but as I was in the area, I thought why not


----------



## rectory-rat (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice place and pics, sadly looking rather falling apart...
Thanks for sharing 

-RR :jiggy:


----------



## robbie1003 (Feb 9, 2011)

forgot about this place, may haveto take drive over for a look. unusual, good pictures.


----------



## nij4829 (Feb 10, 2011)

Cheers guys


----------



## manof2worlds (Feb 10, 2011)

Differnt. Nicely and effectively different.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Feb 14, 2011)

Funky place


----------



## Mr beady (Mar 23, 2011)

Nice shots


----------

